# Show your FrogMans!!!



## Adrian_D (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi guys. Newbie here from Malaysia. Just thought of sharing my FrogMan collection here.
Anyone else wants to share? I know some crazy collectors out there, wish i had so much dough though ... 
More Frogs on the way end of this month I hope ...


----------



## Hoang928 (Apr 11, 2008)

I think this should count as a Frogman 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angelo_magayanes (Aug 3, 2017)

Things I could only dream of.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Welcome aboard, and great collection of Frogs! I think you'll find that all Frogman collectors are crazy. I particularly enjoy my custom Frogs


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

I always thought this titanium Frogman was a catch...never picked it up due to better tech and increasing prices
Casio G-Shock GW200GM


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

My Navy...


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice collection of Frogs, Adrian_D!!! :-!:-!:-!

Before the D1000 came out, I had a bunch of GWF-1000s some time ago. Was up to 5 or 6 of them, plus had a 200 model once, and two different 8250s. (the yellow and the Stussy Bape model) Had the GWF-T1030A-1 30th Anniversary Rising Red until very recently.

NOW, down to just two! Both D1000s.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Without Froggy's I would be out of the G game for a long time but this little sweet fellas are just keeping me going and going ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

my basic Frog, i think other colors look cooler but were more expensive. 
Anyways I'm really happy with it.
Btw, the battery stays on "H" since day one, on my Rangeman it dropped to "M" twice for some reason.
bigger solar panels? A more fresh battery? Don't know.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

watchw said:


> View attachment 12507137
> 
> my basic Frog, i think other colors look cooler but were more expensive.
> Anyways I'm really happy with it.
> ...


Don't sell yourself ( your Froggy ) short  There's no basic D1000 ❤️Black one is very coool


----------



## Mrcrooka1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Navy



















Blue


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MRG-1100 titanium Frogman


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

Only froggy in my collection so far.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

My first, but not my last. Owned it 1 week, love Frogs!!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

So dark out there Certified G


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Mrcrooka1 said:


> Navy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fabulous shots Mrcrooka


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yesterday's shot


----------



## Adam020 (Dec 29, 2014)

My first Frogman










And i love it


----------



## Bulldog (Feb 16, 2006)

For a bit of a different look I changed the decorative blue face screws to black.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirKing7 (Feb 9, 2017)

Mrcrooka1 said:


> Navy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have always wanted one of these


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

❤️


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah (Dec 20, 2007)

If you don't mind, I share my old pic showing part of my frogs. They are all still with me.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Awesome awesome Wah_Wah_Wah









Weekend Froggy


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah (Dec 20, 2007)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome awesome Wah_Wah_Wah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are the king of new frogs from 1000 series onward.


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

Recycling the WAUW pic.

D1000









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam020 (Dec 29, 2014)

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> If you don't mind, I share my old pic showing part of my frogs. They are all still with me.
> View attachment 12527957


Cool


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> You are the king of new frogs from 1000 series onward.


Thanks a lot Here some Friday love ❤️


----------



## Adam020 (Dec 29, 2014)

My froggie with my sons baby g


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

My brand new GWF-D1000B-1JF that just arrived today! 



And my trio of D1000s: :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Wonderful assembly and congrats bringing this b-baby home again ❤️ Enjoy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Adam020 said:


> My froggie with my sons baby g


Great duo


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> My brand new GWF-D1000B-1JF that just arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> And my trio of D1000s: :-!


How awesome is that! I knew you could not be without it! I might actually FF this week in honor of this


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## ShockWatcher (Aug 10, 2017)

Twin

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes baby ❤️


----------



## dwbosch (Dec 10, 2013)

You didn't say which Frogman, so here's mine...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Adam020 (Dec 29, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Nice Mudmaster and


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Adam020 said:


> Nice Mudmasters but no


Adam pls look again


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> My brand new GWF-D1000B-1JF that just arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> And my trio of D1000s: :-!


3 of the nicest modern frogs!
Which one is your favorite?


----------



## Adam020 (Dec 29, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Adam pls look again


You also check my previous post my fault...i think i was wearing the wrong glasses 🤣


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Adam020 said:


> You also check my previous post my fault...i think i was wearing the wrong glasses 🤣


You edited ... I see ..


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

zaratsu said:


> 3 of the nicest modern frogs!
> Which one is your favorite?


Thanks! My favorite, that's a tough question.. I'd probably say the aqua MB! But in general, my favorite is whichever one is on my wrist at that moment. ;-)


----------



## psikat (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm really pleased that the Frogman has become fully functional with dedicated dive functions. However, it needs to further evolve to turn into a dive tool: I would like to see the largely decorative "eye" go, to release precious real estate for larger digital display. Turning analogue-digital would be a great option too.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam020 (Dec 29, 2014)

Just bought this Casio GW-200Z for my wife's birthday...I hope see like it.

Now we have to wait (because I bought this watch on Yahoo Japan Auction).

Someone knows if there will be a final GWF Frogman next year or at the end of this year ? Because the GWF-1000 was introduced on September 2009 and I heard a maximum eight years in successive Frogman, to represent a Final Frogman model.


----------



## Adam020 (Dec 29, 2014)

The GW-200Z arrived










Unfortunately its also for salemy wife doesnt want it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sunday I'm in ❤️


----------



## ShockWatcher (Aug 10, 2017)

Love this Frogman too much, bought two.

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

ShockWatcher said:


> Love this Frogman too much, bought two.
> 
> 从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


Love the D1000 Froggy's so much / so I got all 5


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Love the D1000 Froggy's so much / so I got all 5


November, it's gonna be 6 for DSD.


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

2 D1000 series frogs to add to the pond by end Oct, beginning g of November. One of them ships tomorrow 😉
Mike



cbkihong said:


> November, it's gonna be 6 for DSD.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

cbkihong said:


> November, it's gonna be 6 for DSD.


❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Adam020 (Dec 29, 2014)

Holy does someone knows about this watch!!!

GWF FROGMAN X ZONG BAIK
GWF-D1000-1ZBDR




























Only 30 Made world wide...according the seller on Yahoo Japan Auctions.

Selling price:

¥10,000,000
€77 151,03


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

I assume it's fake


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

watchw said:


> I assume it's fake


Korean limited edition  No fake !


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

I wonder how much extra will be charged for resin art work and packaging? If I look beyond these things, this is a base model D1000. 
If you know me, you know I love frogs (I even have two D1000 series frogs inbound) but seriously, the special models need to be, well, special no?
Mike


----------



## Adam020 (Dec 29, 2014)

desire68 said:


> I wonder how much extra will be charged for resin art work and packaging? If I look beyond these things, this is a base model D1000.
> If you know me, you know I love frogs (I even have two D1000 series frogs inbound) but seriously, the special models need to be, well, special no?
> Mike


Yes thats also what I can see (pictures are also not good enough to see the details).
I have checked on Google but there isnt enough (English) information about this watch, only Korean /Japan websites. Also no other pictures about this watch.
I'm wondering what the difference(s) are with the basic Frog D1000 except the art?
€77000 for this watch is a lot


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Adam020 said:


> Yes thats also what I can see (pictures are also not good enough to see the details).
> I have checked on Google but there isnt enough (English) information about this watch, only Korean /Japan websites. Also no other pictures about this watch.
> I'm wondering what the difference(s) are with the basic Frog D1000 except the art?
> €77000 for this watch is a lot


Well the seller can ask for 1 Million € and more .. but if there will be a buyer .. ? Not so sure


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

... in the meantime .... my most expensive Froggy and limited to 333 pics only ... ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

I've always loved the LY Frog. I have a full set of resin which I dress my burning red in from time to time. I know it's not the real thing but it feels and looks awesome and it's probably the closest I'll get to a LY Froggy.
Mike


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

25th Dawn Black Frogman needs some juice after a long slumber. b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> 25th Dawn Black Frogman needs some juice after a long slumber. b-)
> 
> View attachment 12899521
> 
> ...


Awesome Kubr1ck


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

GWF 1000rd-4 amongst some other red beauties ❤


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

When I grow up I buy one: -)


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

Just 2.....


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Today's frog









Sent with aloha


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

Is the GWF-D1000 somewhat bigger than the GWF-1000? I've watched a few YT videos comparing the two but I find it hard to tell. One reviewer pointed out that the D1000 is bigger. Looks like the display on the new frogman is improved. Would appreciate any comments from folks who have real world experience with both. Thanks so much

Mark


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Mbaulfinger said:


> Is the GWF-D1000 somewhat bigger than the GWF-1000? I've watched a few YT videos comparing the two but I find it hard to tell. One reviewer pointed out that the D1000 is bigger. Looks like the display on the new frogman is improved. Would appreciate any comments from folks who have real world experience with both. Thanks so much
> 
> Mark


I think pins of the band are not with the same distance, but overall dimensions are comparable, considering the D1000 is rich in sensors, the preference is to have the new model, in my opinion.

Right side D1000


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks Fcasoli, much appreciated for the side by side photos.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Mbaulfinger said:


> Thanks Fcasoli, much appreciated for the side by side photos.


I will be posting few side by side shots latest on coming Tuesday


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Mbaulfinger said:


> Is the GWF-D1000 somewhat bigger than the GWF-1000? I've watched a few YT videos comparing the two but I find it hard to tell. One reviewer pointed out that the D1000 is bigger. Looks like the display on the new frogman is improved. Would appreciate any comments from folks who have real world experience with both. Thanks so much
> 
> Mark


I've have several of both versions.

On my 6.5" wrist the 1000 looks on the borderline between "just barely acceptable" and "downright silly".

The D1000 with its bigger body and longer strap takes it over the edge and as much as I love the concept and design behind the new D series frogs, they aren't wearable for me.

That said, I think anyone with 7"+ wrist will be fine and the D1000 is technically the better watch.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

zaratsu said:


> I've have several of both versions.
> 
> On my 6.5" wrist the 1000 looks on the borderline between "just barely acceptable" and "downright silly".
> 
> ...


My 6.5 inches


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

Fcasoli, that blue frogman you posted above is an unusual color. Really like it. Haven't seen that one anywhere online. Great one


I've decided to pick up a D1000 frogman. Thanks to all you guys for the advice.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Mbaulfinger said:


> Fcasoli, that blue frogman you posted above is an unusual color. Really like it. Haven't seen that one anywhere online. Great one
> 
> I've decided to pick up a D1000 frogman. Thanks to all you guys for the advice.


GWF-D1000MB, eBay or Rakuten.jp


----------



## Slac89 (Oct 26, 2017)

.


----------



## RandM (May 12, 2006)

Happy to contribute.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wetrudgeon (Oct 8, 2012)

Here's our 8250:


We trudge on.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Black passion


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Speedsterescu (Jan 9, 2017)

Some  from me too









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Navy


----------



## Divedream (Aug 18, 2011)

My on working


----------



## jdres (Apr 14, 2016)

New to me, but looks new too !!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Black Knight Froggy


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Tiffany


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## jays_and_kays (Mar 11, 2017)

gwfd1000









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## raffchrist (Sep 15, 2018)

my GWF 1000 G with custom bnb and my custom GF1000 NV...can't wait for my next frog to come 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

*jays_and_kays*, you da man. |>


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Just have 1,well, 2 of one model.










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Just a few


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

rare since they are discontinued....Baby G Frogman
under Ice by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

The GWF-T1030e-9 and the GWF D1000nv-2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raffchrist (Sep 15, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Had my Frog a while now but the thought's there.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Just arrived last night. Awesome looking watch. Awesome functionality. A bit on the unwieldy side.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

il Pirati said:


> Just arrived last night. Awesome looking watch. Awesome functionality. A bit on the unwieldy side.


Big congrats ! Enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice watch, I think probably the best color of the current D1000 Frogs. Good thing it's not LE so everybody has a chance to get on board for a reasonable price.
I agree the D1000s are a bit unwieldy, but look fantastic


il Pirati said:


> Just arrived last night. Awesome looking watch. Awesome functionality. A bit on the unwieldy side.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

zaratsu said:


> Nice watch, I think probably the best color of the current D1000 Frogs. Good thing it's not LE so everybody has a chance to get on board for a reasonable price.
> I agree the D1000s are a bit unwieldy, but look fantastic
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Have you seen all 7 D-1000 in person ? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

il Pirati said:


> Just arrived last night. Awesome looking watch. Awesome functionality. A bit on the unwieldy side.


That watch is no mini though. Enjoy! |> |>


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Have owned (and sold) the 35th Anniversary and Love The Sea and Earth versions.


Deepsea_dweller said:


> Have you seen all 7 D-1000 in person ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

zaratsu said:


> Have owned (and sold) the 35th Anniversary and Love The Sea and Earth versions.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I c


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Custom GW200Z









Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drunken_Munki (Nov 11, 2017)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The pink  to my pink rangeman  missed out on 2 of them now lovely watches both side by side









Yay Graduated to G-Shock Padawan


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## ricardomfs (Jan 16, 2013)

My one and only...


----------



## Solar Atomic (Jan 15, 2017)

Frogman


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

*<FROGMAN>*


----------



## l34dr (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

GWFT 1030e-9 Lightning Yellow 30th Anniversary Titanium Frogman









.. and the the 35th Anniversary Frogman GF-8235B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> GWFT 1030e-9 Lightning Yellow 30th Anniversary Titanium Frogman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that yellow!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Server gremlins, double post.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Outtake from September found on my desktop tonight.


----------



## Mr. Speed (Aug 25, 2007)

l34dr said:


> View attachment 13587129


This thing has one of the brightest and clearest lights I've ever seen on a watch before.


----------



## smccth (Oct 31, 2018)

My Frogman on my 7.5 wrist. Is it normal that the strap holder is a bit loose? Anyway, this watch is really awesome! Looks more masculine when you wear it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hen®i (May 28, 2008)

Here is my nine (?) years old Frogman GF8250-9DR. I must admit ,to my bad, I don't wear it anymore.
With twenty-five other watches (Citizens, Seiko's and Casio's)


----------



## Drunken_Munki (Nov 11, 2017)

Wrong thread sorry fat thumbs
Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

I like FROGMAN's


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Well, the Froggy served its purpose well today. My first diving class, certified FII level 1 with a 20m freedive. Great day, awesome watch. Even used the compass function to keep me swimming toward the right beach on the way back in.


----------



## Adam020 (Dec 29, 2014)

Myrrhman said:


> View attachment 13646035


Nice watch


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

Adam020 said:


> Nice watch


Hehe. Thank you, my friend.

Hope you don't miss him too much :-d


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Took this pic earlier today, but got busy and forgot to post it.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

I just spotted a dust particle under the crystal on my new Frogman. I have had the watch now for little under a week. I did go through it thoroughly when I unboxed it. I am sure it must have been there but I just missed it. Now I can not unsee it. :-s

I know some of you must think I am crazy to even mention this but it bothers me a little. Not that much though to ship it back. I think I just have to live with it. No sense having it opened up by a watchmaker and risk the seals or more dust in there. What do you guys think? ;-)

Here are a few photos of the watch. Can you spot it?
















It is right under the word "Full" at around eleven o'clock. :think:


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Sassi said:


> I just spotted a dust particle under the crystal on my new Frogman. I have had the watch now for little under a week. I did go through it thoroughly when I unboxed it. I am sure it must have been there but I just missed it. Now I can not unsee it. :-s
> 
> I know some of you must think I am crazy to even mention this but it bothers me a little. Not that much though to ship it back. I think I just have to live with it. No sense having it opened up by a watchmaker and risk the seals or more dust in there. What do you guys think? ;-)


How easy is it to return?


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

banderor said:


> How easy is it to return?


I would have to ship it to another country. I would not really want to do that. Also, the module has not deviated even by 0.1sec in 5 days. I have been testing it without syncing to atomic time. Much better than my other Gs. I also have to add that some important things have happened during this week while wearing the watch, so I have those memories attached to this particular piece, silly I know. :think:

Do you think I should return it? :-s


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Sassi said:


> I would have to ship it to another country. I would not really want to do that. Also, the module has not deviated even by 0.1sec in 5 days. I have been testing it without syncing to atomic time. Much better than my other Gs. I also have to add that some important things have happened during this week while wearing the watch, so I have those memories attached to this particular piece, silly I know. :think:
> 
> Do you think I should return it? :-s


Sassi, I don't have an opinion on whether you should or should not return it. Only you can decide how important it is to you. I was just wondering how easy it would be, because if it's super easy (like returning things to Macy's or Amazon) that's an option, if it's a total hassle where you have to justify why you're sending it back, not so much.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

banderor said:


> Sassi, I don't have an opinion on whether you should or should not return it. Only you can decide how important it is to you. I was just wondering how easy it would be, because if it's super easy (like returning things to Macy's or Amazon) that's an option, if it's a total hassle where you have to justify why you're sending it back, not so much.


Thank you. :-!

It is so small that I really do not see it unless I really try. For example, I have not paid much attention to it today and now I checked it. I was like wow, was it that small? Also, from some angles it cannot even be seen. It is just the slight "OCD" in me that I have to over come from time to time. These are mass produced products so you cannot expect 100% perfection in every piece. And what if I shipped it back to Japan and got one with a bigger particle in it or in a more distracting place. :-d


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

More to come later this month 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Nicely done @CC  Great to see that you're appreciating the Froggy's slowly but surely. Fine assembly there. Great job 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Xmas gift from my girlfriend ( GWF-1035f ) teaming up with the Lightning Yellow 30th Anniversary Frogman ( GWFT-1030e-9 )









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

The iconic Men in Burning Red Frogman ( released 11/2010 ) GWF-1000rd-4 and the latest GWF-1035f 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Who says you can't wear a Froggy to the office?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Old & New GWF 1000; however the old one is newer 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

... and one more... together with the 35th Anniversary Ranger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Xmas gift from my girlfriend ( GWF-1035f ) teaming up with the Lightning Yellow 30th Anniversary Frogman ( GWFT-1030e-9 )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Now that's a great Christmas present from your girlfriend. You better hold on to her for good!


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Xmas gift from my girlfriend ( GWF-1035f ) teaming up with the Lightning Yellow 30th Anniversary Frogman ( GWFT-1030e-9 )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Now that's a great Christmas present from your girlfriend. You better hold on to her for good!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

(Older photo)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Just got my extra strap to replace the limited numbered strap. I also bought an extra bezel, bezel screws and a sensor cover. They came with some washers under the decorative screws and adhesive tape and a washer for the sensor.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Japan Coast Guard Frogman 








GWF-D1000jcg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

105th Anniversary ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brad361 (Apr 24, 2015)

My GWF D1000, Jays and Kay's adapters and Isofrane strap.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

One of the finest, most precious & rarest Frogman around. I'm proud to be lucky to own one 








GWF-T1030e-9 Titanium Frogman Lightning Yellow Series ( released 11/2013 )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Two metal Casios. Hard to believe these came from the same mother. ;-)


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BADY (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Magma Ribbit


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> Magma Ribbit |>
> 
> View attachment 13954131


Yeah


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

GWF-D1000NV-2


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

GWF-D1000B-1LTD


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Currently my most precious Froggy 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Speedsterescu (Jan 9, 2017)

Some of my 









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

My only one for now.









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan GSR (Jun 28, 2011)

35th anniversary with custom strap


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

His and hers










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Dan GSR (Jun 28, 2011)

The D1000 always look so clear in pictures. Are they easier to read in real life?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

GWFT 1030e-9
GWF D1000nv-2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Got this beauty today.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats @Sassi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

A few more shots of my new Froggie.

















Does anyone know the part numbers for the bezel and starp, please? I would like to get spares.


----------



## dmc-01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sassi said:


> Does anyone know the part numbers for the bezel and starp, please? I would like to get spares.


I believe you're looking for the first two items on the following page:

https://www.pacparts.com/model.cfm?model_id=GF8235D-1B&mfg=Casio&back=0&action=list_part


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

dmc-01 said:


> I believe you're looking for the first two items on the following page:
> 
> https://www.pacparts.com/model.cfm?model_id=GF8235D-1B&mfg=Casio&back=0&action=list_part


Thank you! Do you know if these are universal product numbers that Casio use? The reason I ask is because at least for my GW-5000-1JF PacParts numbers were different to those that were on the Casio bags and on eBay. Also, I live in Finland so it would be easier to order somewhere else.

I think I might contact my AD and ask if they can source me the parts. Do you think the decorative "screws" on top of the bezel come pre-installed on this model or do they also need to be ordered separately like with other newer Frogmen? Thanks. :-!


----------



## dmc-01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sassi said:


> Thank you! Do you know if these are universal product numbers that Casio use? The reason I ask is because at least for my GW-5000-1JF PacParts numbers were different to those that were on the Casio bags and on eBay. Also, I live in Finland so it would be easier to order somewhere else.
> 
> I think I might contact my AD and ask if they can source me the parts. Do you think the decorative "screws" on top of the bezel come pre-installed on this model or do they also need to be ordered separately like with other newer Frogmen? Thanks. :-!


All good questions, but I don't have the answers. My guess about the decorative screws is that they are separate, since I've experienced that with other G-shock models, but I can't say for sure with this model. Good luck!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My Froggy love & enthusiasm definitely faded a bit over the past 6 years or so but still cool and a good feeling having some rare birds in the lineup








Left: Mastermind World x G-Shock Frogman GWF-1000 - Model: 7W-SP-MMJ (2017)

Right: GWF-D1000NV-2 Master In Navy Blue Frogman (2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## memento_mori (May 1, 2009)

Great watches and great photos! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## notanothercamera (Apr 26, 2011)

Dan GSR said:


> 35th anniversary with custom strap
> 
> View attachment 14172539


What strap adapters are those? They look great!


----------



## Dan GSR (Jun 28, 2011)

Jays and kays 22mm metal adapter


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan GSR (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Drunken_Munki (Nov 11, 2017)

loving the Frogman









Almost done then leaving good bye


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Super nice @Drunken_Munky









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pou89 (Apr 18, 2018)

Greetings.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My girlfriend loves it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

...


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

..humm


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Big congrats @Tiribos Enjoy 








'Love the Sea snd The Earth' Frogman GF-8251K-7JR overlooking the South China Sea


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Big congrats @Tiribos Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you !

I crashed the whole presentation with missed edits ..


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

*DW-8200BK-1JF* from 2000


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Here are 3 of mine

The clear one (25th ann Glorious Gold model) is on its way to me and I expect to see it by Thurs

The Men in Rusty Black GW200 and the DW9900 have been owned by me for a few years. I also have a blue DW-9900 that is not pictured

I think for me the GW-200 series Frogman is the best one. Perhaps it is that a base blue GW200 Froggy was the first Frogman I bought and remains the only one I have bought new or because it has the perfect combination of size and features. The solar means that I don't have to screw with water resistance due to a battery change (though we don't get many raging storms in Deskdiverlandia). It was a grab and go watch.

The current model loses the Titanium case which was a hallmark for the Frogman watches

Pic of Glorious Gold Froggy is the seller's. The other pics are mine


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

GWF-D1000mb-3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Anyone know or can tell me, which of the Jaysandkays adaptors fit the Magma Froggy GWF 1035f.......I, um, have one incoming (along with a Rangeman GPR), and really prefer iso style straps to the OEM Casio.....

Thanks and no judging!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mine.....

And question still stands..........do the Jays and Kay's GWFD1000 adaptors fit the 1035?


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> Anyone know or can tell me, which of the Jaysandkays adaptors fit the Magma Froggy GWF 1035f.......I, um, have one incoming (along with a Rangeman GPR), and really prefer iso style straps to the OEM Casio.....
> 
> Thanks and no judging!


I don't believe the JaysAndKays GWF-D1000 metal adapters will work on the GWF-1000, but it appears that their 16mm lug width/22mm strap width metal adapters will work. As I recall, the GWF-1000 has an 18mm lug width, so the adapter may slide back and forth a bit unless you use some shims to prevent this.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BkgT7Ozg6-U/

This video shows how to install the JaysAndKays standard resin adapters (for 24mm one-piece strap). It also mentions the 18mm lug width.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

GaryK30 said:


> I don't believe the JaysAndKays GWF-D1000 metal adapters will work on the GWF-1000, but it appears that their 16mm lug width/22mm strap width metal adapters will work. As I recall, the GWF-1000 has an 18mm lug width, so the adapter may slide back and forth a bit unless you use some shims to prevent this.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Perfect, and others concur, so went with their 16/22's........the watch is a standout, but the strap meh.....so rubber iso for me when they show!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Froggy Friday!


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Ctaranti (May 10, 2008)

Don't currently have a Froggy but do love this one. Really nice colourway


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

Ctaranti said:


> Don't currently have a Froggy but do love this one. Really nice colourway


thank you Ctaranti !


----------



## dweldon (Dec 31, 2008)

Love the Blue!


----------



## dweldon (Dec 31, 2008)

Love the Blue!


----------



## dweldon (Dec 31, 2008)

That Titanium Frogman is so cool....I’ve never seen that model before!


----------



## dweldon (Dec 31, 2008)

All time favorite Frogman!


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

dweldon said:


> That Titanium Frogman is so cool....I've never seen that model before!


thanks dweldon, it is a World Coral-Reef Conservation Society series


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Full metal Magma Froggy, with jays and Kay's......


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

2 yellow beauties 








GWG 1000-1a9 & GWF-T1030e9


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Maddog1970 said:


> Full metal Magma Froggy, with jays and Kay's......
> View attachment 14379453
> View attachment 14379457
> View attachment 14379459


What an absolute beast. Love it!


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

State of the Frogman collection:










(yes, two of these...)


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

I sold my GWF-D1000B, and missed it so much, I begged for it back. Hopefully getting it back soon!
In the mean time, I'm in Seoul, and the G-Shock store in Itaewon had this bad boy... not for sale 








So, with any luck I'll have my Froggy back by the time I get home. Cheers!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Blue Froggy joins my Magma frog.......


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Froggy. Can't get used to the size though. I always end up selling all froggys i've had, this one isnt an exception unfortunately.


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Two froggies in my collection.

So far...

It's an addiction ;-)


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

London006 said:


> Two froggies in my collection.
> 
> So far...
> 
> ...


Yes they are....

For years I turned my nose up at them - mere digitalis! - as I churned thru autos (my Seiko addiction is well known, but also many micros and some other stuff!), but got some what disenchanted with the "sameness" that pervades that world and found myself in the digi/ABC/solar/ecodrive world, and gotta say I am having a blast!

.......so much so that have been selling off my autos, keeping just "some" (a relative term!) of my grails!

Anywho, the journey continues!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Love has faded for the Froggy's, as other G's and especially the GPR Ranger, have taken over. However still going strong. My Collection ( hope I didn't overlook one ) including my girlfriends 2 sweet Froggy's Group-shot sometimes later!









( added )


----------



## Solar Atomic (Jan 15, 2017)

Awesome



S.L said:


> State of the Frogman collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Solar Atomic (Jan 15, 2017)

During the 90s having a Frog was the pinnacle of GSHOCKING. Ever since a kid I've always wanted one so I'm fine with only a GWF 1000


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My girlfriends Froggy


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

My trusted travel companion!!!  A baker's life is really hectic :roll:

















Works as a Diver and Pilot!!!! ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> My trusted travel companion!!!
> 
> View attachment 14407219
> 
> ...


A pilot on our forum  Well done @JustAbe


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> A pilot on our forum  Well done @JustAbe


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Magma Froggy today.....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Maddog1970 said:


> Magma Froggy today.....
> 
> View attachment 14409319


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The blues brothers and the serious guy! ;-)








GWF-D1000B-1LTD - GWF-D1000B-1JF - GWF-D1000JCG-9JR


----------



## brad361 (Apr 24, 2015)

Mbaulfinger said:


> Is the GWF-D1000 somewhat bigger than the GWF-1000? I've watched a few YT videos comparing the two but I find it hard to tell. One reviewer pointed out that the D1000 is bigger. Looks like the display on the new frogman is improved. Would appreciate any comments from folks who have real world experience with both. Thanks so much
> 
> Mark


I realize that this comment was made a year and a half ago, but regarding the size question: I have both the 1000 and D1000. For me (6.75" wrist) the D1000 just doesn't work on the original strap. However, the Jays And Kay's adapters make all the difference, the D works great on a quality (Ted Su for mine) rubber strap.
For me, the combination of the size and the original strap stiffness and length 
makes it just uncomfortable, but on a rubber strap? Works GREAT.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Got my blue Froggy back!








I foolishly sold it after months of feeling like I could/should live without it, and ideas of wanting something different in my watch box. But once it was gone, I knew I made a mistake. Offered to buy it back and received it yesterday.  I think I'm stuck with it now!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

GWF-1000-1JF - As good as a Ferrari!!! Hey at least they have the same color scheme 








GWF-1000-1JF


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Froggy Friday


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

S.L said:


> State of the Frogman collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WoW So Many Froggys!!! Amazing, I love the Marine Blue best |>


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)

Boat time


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Glad to have the Froggy back!


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Been on a Square bender, but had ordered some bits from Tiktok a while go (yeah fast shipping NOT!), and tucked into the package was a bezel I had ordered for my Froggy that I had completely forgotten about!

Bonus!

Anywho, probably my favourite non square watch, total badass, with a boat load of function!









......and yes, I am fond of a little colour here and there!


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

You guys would not know, but you have all played a part in me getting(hopefully soon) my 1st frogman. Hopefully over the next week, i can add with a pic. Thanks to all, love them! Always wanted one , eventually that time is near


----------



## Irf (May 30, 2012)

Most of the frogs in the collection.


























There's the 30th Anniversary red version too which I don't have a photo of.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice nice @Irf  Keep them comimg


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

MRG-1100-2


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

*GWF-1000RD-4JF "Men in Burning Red"*


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

*Casio G-Shock GWF-T1030E-9JR 30th Anniversary "Lightning Yellow" 2013 Titanium Frogman Limited Edition
*


----------



## Excellent959 (Sep 4, 2015)

Look how good this yellow one looks in your collection


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Did you mean!!?? :-s :think:
































GWF-D1000B-1LTD / GWF-D1000NV-2JF / GWF-T1030E-9JR / GWF-1000RD-4JF


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

All i can say is WOW guys, but i have managed to get a fraction closer today. Fresh from Japan in exactly 1 week(Tue to Tue), my little frogy JDM arrived. Love it! I knew i would, it is very basic of course compared to newer G shock flavours. But lets be honest(me anyway) i dont care for knowing the temp of my wrist, the which way is north very rarely. I want form and tough, the frog has this in abundance. Any way, enough waffle and finally over the moon to be able to join you guys.







Perfect as to be expected on the strap


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thread needed bumping, as this is one of (if not the) best divers out there.....


----------



## FreakyCas (Aug 24, 2019)

All these amazing Frogmans I would love to add one of these to my collection but as my albeit small collection consists of squares with one exception GWG100 I can’t see it looking good on my 6.75 wrist?


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Irf (May 30, 2012)

Here's all of them so far:







Tracked down the yellow & red 30th anniversary models and the 2016 Love the Sea and the Earth model but they're asking a phenomenal amount. Figures that I'd rather spend on a higher level watch rather than making a dreamer lots of money on an overpriced rubber watch.

Next one will be the special red version coming out this month unless I find reasonably priced versions before then.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

..............................WOW. Irf u da man! Amazing frog family.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

FreakyCas said:


> All these amazing Frogmans I would love to add one of these to my collection but as my albeit small collection consists of squares with one exception GWG100 I can't see it looking good on my 6.75 wrist?


You might be surprised, they (for me at least anyway) dont wear as big or bigger than other G's . The 56(king), mudmaster wear larger and are larger for example.


----------



## FreakyCas (Aug 24, 2019)

ven said:


> You might be surprised, they (for me at least anyway) dont wear as big or bigger than other G's . The 56(king), mudmaster wear larger and are larger for example.


What size is your wrist?


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

FreakyCas said:


> What size is your wrist?


Found a tape measure, 7.5" ish.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Freaky, dug a couple of older pics , 







4th from end on this strap







Does not ware any bigger for me than say the 100 size


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Oh my........

.....died and gone to heaven.....



Irf said:


> Here's all of them so far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ricPe (Jun 17, 2018)

Older pic,same watch









Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

latitude222 said:


> View attachment 14533577
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!!! |>b-) Great collection, and I think that we have very similar tastes in frogs!! :-!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

*Casio G-Shock DW-8200BK-1JF "Real Black" 11/2000 Titanium Frogman*


----------



## FreakyCas (Aug 24, 2019)

latitude222 said:


> View attachment 14533577
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just wondered if the band has started to turn yellow yet?
Maybe to soon yet or maybe it won't as it's frosted isn't it?


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

JustAbe said:


> Nice!!! |>b-) Great collection, and I think that we have very similar tastes in frogs!! :-!


Thanks @JustAbe, I always look forward to seeing pictures of your watches that you post , you have a really nice collection


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

FreakyCas said:


> Just wondered if the band has started to turn yellow yet?
> Maybe to soon yet or maybe it won't as it's frosted isn't it?


 So far the band has remained clear with no discoloration (fingers crossed) it seems like I read somewhere that the newer clear bands/bezels do not have the yellowing issue, but I could be wrong.
I do have an older WCCS Frogman from 1998 that is turning slightly frosty


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

DW-8200NT-4JR "FROGMAN 2000"


----------



## Watch_Junky (Apr 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

From left to right: GWF-D1000K-7JR Love The Sea And The Earth 2016 I.C.E.R.C. 25th Anniversary, GWF-D1035B-1JR Gold Tornado 35th Anniversary, GWF-D1000JCG-9JR Japan Coast Guard


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Having been looking at the ARR, but have never been a huge fan of “stuff” on the BL that obscures the time at night, although I tolerate it on my Kobe and SLG 5700.....

So I am now circling the K to perhaps join my B as my second Froggy......

....any thoughts on the colorway?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

GWF-D1000K-7JR - 7/2016 Limited Edition 1500 Stainless Steel Frogman


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

....thanks JustAbe, that actually helps me out a lot......didn't realize it had "stuff" on the back light!

May have to return to the drawing board......



JustAbe said:


> View attachment 14561283
> 
> 
> View attachment 14561285
> ...


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> ....thanks JustAbe, that actually helps me out a lot......didn't realize it had "stuff" on the back light!
> 
> May have to return to the drawing board......


You are welcome Sir!  That is the whole point of showing them :-d:-d:-d What was the alternative?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

We'll, the new Antarctic has a splodge on the back light as well (shape looks familiar, what could it be?) beyond that I guess I'm just looking for another Froggy with a "clean" backlight, to got with my B......



JustAbe said:


> You are welcome Sir!  That is the whole point of showing them :-d:-d:-d What was the alternative?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> We'll, the new Antarctic has a splodge on the back light as well (shape looks familiar, what could it be?) beyond that I guess I'm just looking for another Froggy with a "clean" backlight, to got with my B......


@Maddog1970 the "RESARCH" froggy is sick!! b-) Go for it :-!


----------



## Ash5000 (Sep 12, 2019)

Haven't reported mine here.... So here it is.... 35th Anniversary model...










Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Froggy


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> @Maddog1970 the "RESARCH" froggy is sick!! b-) Go for it :-!


Done.......ordered and leaving Japan as we speak.....it was a toss up between the Research frog And the camo Ti Square, and the Froggy won out!

do love me a Froggy....for my money, the best (desk) diver out there!

Wearing my B......


----------



## Irf (May 30, 2012)

Here's all of mine. Not planning on getting any more older models:


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Irf said:


> Here's all of mine. Not planning on getting any more older models:


@Irf I see a lot of empty slots!!!! :think: Are you sure? :-s:-d:-d:-d Nice collection bro, enjoy them in good health :-!b-)|>


----------



## Irf (May 30, 2012)

JustAbe said:


> @Irf I see a lot of empty slots!!!! :think: Are you sure? :-s:-d:-d:-d Nice collection bro, enjoy them in good health :-!b-)|>


The box doesn't close when they're full  Stop being an enabler, wallet can't take it lol.


----------



## GFSEA86 (Oct 28, 2013)

Irf said:


> The box doesn't close when they're full  Stop being an enabler, wallet can't take it lol.


You don't even have a DW-6300. Can't be a Frog collector and not have a nice example of the OG.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irf (May 30, 2012)

GFSEA86 said:


> You don't even have a DW-6300. Can't be a Frog collector and not have a nice example of the OG.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're over ten years old now. Either rubber is getting marked or worn or the module has clouding around the edges. Especially in the heat in this part of the world. UK is much cooler lol.

Would rather be happier with new models going forward


----------



## GFSEA86 (Oct 28, 2013)

Irf said:


> They're over ten years old now. Either rubber is getting marked or worn or the module has clouding around the edges. Especially in the heat in this part of the world. UK is much cooler lol.
> 
> Would rather be happier with new models going forward


I have a mint condition, with tags and caseback sticker still applied with no clouding. Also 1993 is more than 10 years ago. 
Even if you buy one with clouding it's an easy fix. 
It's a historical piece. Wouldn't miss out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irf (May 30, 2012)

GFSEA86 said:


> I have a mint condition, with tags and caseback sticker still applied with no clouding. Also 1993 is more than 10 years ago.
> Even if you buy one with clouding it's an easy fix.
> It's a historical piece. Wouldn't miss out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will ask my contacts to see if they can source a NOS or lightly used one.

It's a shame keeping them stored like that; you should use your watches unless you want to sell them in the future.


----------



## GFSEA86 (Oct 28, 2013)

Irf said:


> I will ask my contacts to see if they can source a NOS or lightly used one.
> 
> It's a shame keeping them stored like that; you should use your watches unless you want to sell them in the future.


Maybe, but thank god for those that did. When I found mine I was elated that I was lucky enough to purchase one in that condition. Only spent $399 too. 
There are two on eBay right now that are MIB.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irf (May 30, 2012)

GFSEA86 said:


> Maybe, but thank god for those that did. When I found mine I was elated that I was lucky enough to purchase one in that condition. Only spent $399 too.
> There are two on eBay right now that are MIB.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Customs are a big issue when importing into
Thailand especially as a foreigner living here. That's why I'm sticking to my contacts to help source them.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Blast from the past Long time gone.










GWF 1000bp-1jf


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Blast from the past Long time gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This must be bringing back a whole lot of memories and celebrations!!!! Awesome :-!b-)|>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> This must be bringing back a whole lot of memories and celebrations!!!! Awesome :-!b-)|>


Yeah down the memory lane


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yeah down the memory lane










@Deepsea_dweller the clues are in the background!!! Gut feeling :-!b-)|> These were arranged 6 months ago


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mail man!!

Speechless.......


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Very nice @Maddog1970! Love your pace and your dedication. Well doneand congrats! Keep it up & pls enjoy. In the meantime another blast from the past as this one is long time gone! The one and only Ruby Frogman. GWF-T1000BS-1JR. One of the rarest Froggy's ever released ( 200 ) and with one of the most stunning backplates ( unfortunately not numbered ) However a super rare beauty all the way!










As I was late to the party I had to fork out quite a lot ( ca 7,500 USD condition: NOS ) Perhaps it's even higher now.


----------



## FreakyCas (Aug 24, 2019)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Very nice @Maddog1970! Love your pace and your dedication. Well doneand congrats! Keep it up & pls enjoy. In the meantime another blast from the past as this one is long time gone! The one and only Ruby Frogman. GWF-T1000BS-1JR. One of the rarest Froggy's ever released ( 200 ) and with one of the most stunning backplates ( unfortunately not numbered ) However a super rare beauty all the way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What year was this released?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

FreakyCas said:


> What year was this released?


Casio G-Shock GWF-T1000BS-1JR "Ruby BaselWorld 2011" 07/2011 Titanium Frogman Limited Edition of 200


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> Mail man!!
> 
> Speechless.......
> 
> ...


@Maddog1970!!!! Congratulations bro, I am so happy for you, amazing Frog :-!b-)|> Enjoy it and wear it in the best of health |>|>|>|>|>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

FreakyCas said:


> What year was this released?


If I'm not mistaken May 2011


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

All synced up and ready for Froggy Friday.....

LCD - I was a little concerned with the island lurking in the light, and that was the only thing that gave me pause before pulling the trigger on this, but it's not an issue (to my eyes) and is actually really cool!


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Arrived today, the ARR

A stunningly beautiful watch


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

*Casio G-Shock GWF-T1000BS-1JR "Ruby BaselWorld 2011" 07/2011 Titanium Frogman Unnumbered Limited Edition of 200*
























































Casio G-Shock GWF-T1000BS-1JR "Ruby BaselWorld 2011" 07/2011 Titanium Frogman Unnumbered Limited Edition of 200


----------



## GFSEA86 (Oct 28, 2013)

Blast from the past? I raise you one mint OG, mint 7th, and 2 8200s! 
The 7th is my favorite since it has the OG colorway in the best Frog generation. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The 7th Frogman is a favorite of mine too!! :-!
























Casio G-Shock DW-8201NT-1JR "7th Frogman" 11/2000 Titanium Frogman


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

GFSEA86 said:


> Blast from the past? I raise you one mint OG, mint 7th, and 2 8200s!
> The 7th is my favorite since it has the OG colorway in the best Frog generation.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection of cool frogs!!! Awesome :-!b-) Keep them coming @GFSEA86!! |>|>|>|>


----------



## docbrauni (Feb 12, 2018)

...finally, my Pirate-Watch ("ARR") arrived. I am very happy with it!









































...an here together with her little sisters...









Best regards

Stefan


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

docbrauni said:


> ...finally, my Pirate-Watch ("ARR") arrived. I am very happy with it!
> 
> View attachment 14590657
> 
> ...


Congrats @docbrauni!!! :-!b-)|> Wear them in good health!!! |>|>|>|>


----------



## abeyk (Mar 24, 2018)

London006 said:


> Arrived today, the ARR
> 
> A stunningly beautiful watch
> 
> View attachment 14582843


I don't think I've seen a cooler G-Shock


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

docbrauni said:


> ...finally, my Pirate-Watch ("ARR") arrived. I am very happy with it!
> 
> View attachment 14590657
> 
> ...


Ummm....please send link where this beauty can be purchased /-)

Wonderful froggy


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

brvheart said:


> Ummm....please send link where this beauty can be purchased /-)
> 
> Wonderful froggy


Casio uk have stock right now.
https://g-shock.co.uk/gwf-d1000arr-1dr


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

3 Musketeers


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> 3 Musketeers


Killing it as usual!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is a part of my humble Frogman Collection


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

brvheart said:


> Killing it as usual!


Thanks a lot @brvheart ... Keeping it modest as I rather prefer but D Group Shot sometimes in December very likely


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

JustAbe said:


> Here is a part of my humble Frogman Collection
> 
> View attachment 14673125
> 
> View attachment 14673127


_Dayam_, Abe. Save some for the rest of us. You flexing dog you. :-d :-!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> _Dayam_, Abe. Save some for the rest of us. You flexing dog you. :-d :-!


Thanks @kubr1ck!!! This is what I call midnight jetlag boredom!!! :think:


----------



## Irf (May 30, 2012)

JustAbe said:


> Here is a part of my humble Frogman Collection
> 
> View attachment 14673125
> 
> View attachment 14673127


I'll only be impressed if you wear them all on both arms at the same time


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Irf said:


> I'll only be impressed if you wear them all on both arms at the same time


@Irf, a man wearing one watch always knows what time it is. A man wearing two is never sure! A man wearing all of these at the same time will never know!! :-s
I need to know the time bro and to match the shoes too and I can only wear 1 pair of shoes. So I prefer just wearing one at a time, that is impressive enough IMHO!!! :-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Especially for @brvheart Great to have u back


----------



## memento_mori (May 1, 2009)

What a wonderful collection! Congratulations! 🍾


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Wait just a minute......"part"?



JustAbe said:


> Here is a part of my humble Frogman Collection
> 
> View attachment 14673125
> 
> View attachment 14673127


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

JustAbe................Beyond words, beyond incredible 

A group of frogs is called an "army."


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

memento_mori said:


> What a wonderful collection! Congratulations! ?


*Thank you @memento_mori!!! Loads of hours and chasing. God bless Padre 
*


Maddog1970 said:


> Wait just a minute......"part"?


*Yup! Some are with Casio for battery and gasket change!! :roll: Maybe full group photo in near future!!! ;-)

*


ven said:


> JustAbe................Beyond words, beyond incredible
> 
> A group of frogs is called an "army."


*Thanks @ven!!! My modest Army, armed and ready :-d:-d*


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Gold tornado remains my favorite colorway.


----------



## ricPe (Jun 17, 2018)

kubr1ck said:


> Gold tornado remains my favorite colorway.
> 
> View attachment 14674771


Still rockin' jays and kays?

Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

ricPe said:


> Still rockin' jays and kays?
> 
> Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


Yeah man, can't deal with the awful stock strap on these D1000s.


----------



## memento_mori (May 1, 2009)

If it is okay for you, I would like to print this photo and use it it as the starting point in the next Sunday’s sermon about time. Ok?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My humble Froggy duo......


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> My humble Froggy duo......
> 
> View attachment 14675085


Nice @Maddog1970!! :-!b-)|> I like what you did to the GWF-D1000B |>|> I am planning something similar on my GWF-D1000MB-3JF b-)


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Especially for @brvheart Great to have u back


Thank you my friend! I need someone to send me that gorgeous color to shoot an eye candy thread!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

One more for you @brvheart with some extra colour. I think we haven't seen a Group shot of all (officially) released GWF-D's on WUS and F17 so far.


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> One more for you @brvheart with some extra colour. I think we haven't seen a Group shot of all (officially) released GWF-D's on WUS and F17 so far.


Brilliant as always! I really need that latest color way.


----------



## Irf (May 30, 2012)

Here's my Frogman collection:




























Don't think I'll be chasing any older models; will only be getting any new releases in the future.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Super nice @Irf excellent presentation and fine assembly all the way and yeah thanks @brvheart Very kind!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Irf said:


> Here's my Frogman collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Irf man you are beyond help!! :-d I think you just went overboard and down under (not Australia / New Zealand down under :-d)!!! Great collection with all the D's :-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Irf (May 30, 2012)

JustAbe said:


> @Irf man you are beyond help!! :-d I think you just went overboard and down under (not Australia / New Zealand down under :-d)!!! Great collection with all the D's :-!:-!:-!:-!


I would say I do love the D but somebody would take that out of context


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Like the Ranger more tbh


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

One of the finest and coolest Froggy's I got GWF-1000rd4jf ( Left : GWN-1000rd-4ajf right: Hong Kong Fire Services Department Ranger GW-9400fsd-4 )


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

* 
Casio G-Shock GW-203K-4JR, collaboration with I.C.E.R.C. (International Cetacean Education Research Center) "The 3rd International Dolphin & Whale Eco-Research Network" 06/2003 "Red Jelly" Titanium Frogman*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

2 Blue beauties. Ranger & Froggy ( TLC & Love the Sea )


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

i dont normally do the group shot thing cos you know... guilt







but i got one awhile ago, so here it is.



















it didnt start off this way. for a long time i was rather against frogs, (not in the way i was against squares  ) i did like the unique shape, just couldnt justify the price tags but like with most things G, once youve own the models you want ie. the cheaper ones, there's only one way to go from there and thats up! patience and a couple trips to japan certainly helped to ease the wallet strain.

i have another 200 on the way but other than a gw225 (**still looking for one in any (working) condition for a reasonable price if anyone is selling or know of one!**) im pretty happy with what i have. have considered the tiffany d frog many times but the fit just isnt right for me, bit like the gf1000, which, if it wasnt for the array of colour options i have, wouldve seen the door awhile ago lol

the modded 35th, yellow, camo and the final get the most wrist time, tho i really wish theyd bring back the 200's, perfect size imo.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Landed my 3rd frog last night......

Had been flipping between the Tornado, the JCG and the Love the sea.......went with the Tornado as I just love the colourway!

Should be here after Christmas, will throw up a pic or 2 then....

Image shamelessly stolen from the web.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

* 
Casio G-Shock GWF-T1030A-1JR 30th Anniversary "Rising Red" 09/2012 Titanium Frogman Limited Edition (xxx/300)*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Outstanding Tetsu, WOW to your frog family.

I only have the one :-( . And it is frog friday


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

From Left to Right:
GPR-B1000TLC-1JR "Team Land Cruiser - Toyota Auto Body" Rangeman 2018
GWF-D1000ARR-1JR x Antarctic Research ROV "Tokyo University of Marine Science and Technology" Frogman 2019
GWN-Q1000MB-1AJF Marine Blue Gulfmaster 2017


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Still have only one Froggy, my fav, the MRG-1100 titanium Frogman


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My girlfriends Froggy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Season's Greetings ⛄


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

35th anniversary tornado joins my Froggy army!

Could well be my favourite of the 3!

Plopped it on the coolfire for some juice, and will sync tonight......just in time for New Year!


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice one, i got this one for Christmas too. Its close but between this, the Black/blue and "Tiffany" i think this one just pips it!
Cheers,
Mike



Maddog1970 said:


> 35th anniversary tornado joins my Froggy army!
> 
> Could well be my favourite of the 3!
> 
> ...


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

his and hers 1999 WCCS frogs


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

new arrival. was going to keep it as a beater but im not sure if i can live with that much wear that wasnt mine  looks like a potential custom coming up


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Japan  Coast Guard Froggy


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Originally a gold defender but the finish was too far gone and it had a weird cleaning solvent smell! Lol
New resin with a fresh coat of paint, not 100% sold on the colour so expect to see a tweak or full change in the future


----------



## memento_mori (May 1, 2009)

The enchanted prince must have had exactly this color before the princess kissed.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

.. and coz it's so nice .... here again a D-group shot of the marvellous 8


----------



## The_Moment_Ends (Nov 17, 2017)

Here is one of my Froggies, a GF-1000NV-2DR ("Men in Navy") on a DaLuca leather Zulu strap -


----------



## Davetay (Nov 18, 2011)

Magma Ocean.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right: GWF 1000rd-4jf Men in Burning Red ( released 11/ 2010 ) 








Left: GWF-1000SR-4 Men In Sunrise Purple Frogman ( released 10/ 2015 )


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

new arrivals ^_^

as mentioned in the wruw thread, the 225a has been a bit of a unicorn for me having slipped thru my fingers 3 times at bargain/decent prices but the more i thought about it, the more i knew i was going to just buy other watches trying to fill the void so i nipped it in the bud and went after the main prize instead. so glad i did! technically that means im saving money right?? haha



















new bnb straight away, yep had a set ready to go, thats how much i knew id have one, one day lol









never thought id be a fan of gold but theres just enough here to make it pop without looking too gaudy |>


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> new arrivals ^_^
> 
> as mentioned in the wruw thread, the 225a has been a bit of a unicorn for me having slipped thru my fingers 3 times at bargain/decent prices but the more i thought about it, the more i knew i was going to just buy other watches trying to fill the void so i nipped it in the bud and went after the main prize instead. so glad i did! technically that means im saving money right?? haha
> 
> ...


I see you are on a roll @Tetsu Tekubi!!! Nice army you have there. Enjoy and wear them in good health. :-! b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Japan Coast Guard Frogman and GWFT 1030e-9 Titanium Frogman 30th Anniversary


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Love The Sea And The Earth Froggy 








GWF D1000k-7jr


----------



## FreakyCas (Aug 24, 2019)

Froggy Saturday!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

As i am wearing it this afternoon, be rude not to throw a pic up


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Very pleased with this little frog. Been eyeing it for a long while, so glad to finally have it. And better yet, it's one of the few watches I've ever received that lived up to expectations.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

il Pirati said:


> Very pleased with this little frog. Been eyeing it for a long while, so glad to finally have it. And better yet, it's one of the few watches I've ever received that lived up to expectations.


Congrats on a rare pick-up. The only full titanium Frogman ever made. One of my favorites in my collection as well.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Gold Tornado on tank tread.


----------



## ricPe (Jun 17, 2018)

kubr1ck said:


> Gold Tornado on tank tread.
> 
> View attachment 14876601


How much does it weigh on bracelet?

Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

ricPe said:


> How much does it weigh on bracelet?
> 
> Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


When I get a chance to weigh it I'll let you know, but it's pretty damn heavy lol. Still more comfortable than the POS stock strap though.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

just came in from Japan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricPe (Jun 17, 2018)

vignesh98 said:


> just came in from Japan.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!

Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

vignesh98 said:


> just came in from Japan.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really like this one! Saw several while in Japan last month, but all were 110,000 yen or more.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

il Pirati said:


> Really like this one! Saw several while in Japan last month, but all were 110,000 yen or more.


Really? That's weird I bought this from japan for around 50,000 yen used with most of the imperfections being on the bezel which is a cheap fix.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

ricPe said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


Thank you. It was the grail piece for some time now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricPe (Jun 17, 2018)

vignesh98 said:


> Thank you. It was the grail piece for some time now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the regular black one. Big and heavy but damn its a nice watch.

Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

My first Frogman 2-26-2020

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

I can't! I've only just ordered a new Froggie so it not here yet :-( lol

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

After selling off a bunch of frogmen in 2014 I'm anxiously awaiting a lightly used GWF-1000sr men in sunrise purple. Missed having a frogman in the collection.

Don't have a pic of the new one yet so I'll put some of the one's I let go just to keep the pics coming.

Cheers,

Casey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

ricPe said:


> I have the regular black one. Big and heavy but damn its a nice watch.
> 
> Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


So nice that I'm contemplating selling my other watches just to have the frogman.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Magma Frog in da house.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

MB-3 and Ranger


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Just landed yesterday. Tried to get a shot of the sun setting on the men in sunrise purple 

Have a great night!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Its Friday, so rude not to. Same frog unfortunately, i know another will be added sooner or later.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

vignesh98 said:


> So nice that I'm contemplating selling my other watches just to have the frogman.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought an MRG-1100-2, and sold my GW-5000 and GMW-B5000. So just the two froggies now, as far as G-Shocks go. (Not counting the GW-M5610 my son wears)


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

il Pirati said:


> I bought an MRG-1100-2, and sold my GW-5000 and GMW-B5000. So just the two froggies now, as far as G-Shocks go. (Not counting the GW-M5610 my son wears)


Nice watches. I ended up buying my grail watch which was the blue with gold accents. Now I'm in the process of selling all my gmwb5000's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

I love that Navy Frogman. Great color combo.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My girlfriend rocking the GWF-D1000MB-3 Master In Marine Blue Frogman


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Froggy Friday


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

* 
















GWF-1000B-1JR BLACK × ROSE GOLD FROGMAN 2009

















GW-206K-7LRG 10th Anniversary 2008*


----------



## trkzltnlvnt (Apr 29, 2019)

Have a nice day, everyone.


----------



## that.gshock.life (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## eternalmetal (Apr 2, 2020)

Here is my GWF-D1000 Frogman with a 2 piece strap and jaysandkays adapters:


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My oldest Frogman. Released in 2010 the Men In Burning Red GWF 1000rd-4jf









Still hold it's value pretty good


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Very nice @il Pirati Enjoy the ride!









GWF-1000SR-4JF Men In Sunrise Purple ( 10/2015 )


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Vost (Jan 26, 2019)

My first G-SHOCK ever ### my first Frogman ### my first MR-G


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My girlfriends GWF-1035f-1jr Magma Ocean


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Gold Tornado Frogman 








GWF-D1035B-1jr


----------



## Speedsterescu (Jan 9, 2017)

New battery for The Frogfather - my 6300









Trimis de pe al meu POT-LX1 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

* 
The Frogson!!

















Frogman DW-8200-1A 06/1995*


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

* 
The Grail!!









GWF-T1000BS-1JR "The Ruby"

*


----------



## Speedsterescu (Jan 9, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> *
> The Frogson!!
> 
> View attachment 15084615
> ...


Got the son, and all the nephews, too... 
The 8200 was my 1st Frogman, so I have one now.
A familiy photo 









Trimis de pe al meu POT-LX1 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Speedsterescu said:


> Got the son, and all the nephews, too...
> The 8200 was my 1st Frogman, so I have one now.
> A familiy photo
> 
> ...


*Wow, wow @Speedsterescu!! Love your choices, very sharp and impressive collection, rock on Bro!! Stay safe, have fun and enjoy the ride!!!

*


----------



## memento_mori (May 1, 2009)

Impressive!


----------



## Speedsterescu (Jan 9, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> *Wow, wow @Speedsterescu!! Love your choices, very sharp and impressive collection, rock on Bro!! Stay safe, have fun and enjoy the ride!!!
> 
> *


Thanks, Abe! Like your collection too!
I miss one  to have one of each series, the Mrg1100, but that one looks less froggie to me so I won't buy it.

Trimis de pe al meu POT-LX1 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My "grail" Froggy, the Tornado....on Jaysandkays with a Jaysandkays 24mm bracelet....


----------



## Speedsterescu (Jan 9, 2017)

Frogman familiy photo update. All gang waiting for the "A"


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My girlfriend sporting the GWF-1000SR-4JF Men In Sunrise Purple Frogman


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

GWF-D1000nv-2jf


----------



## zeuloa (Jan 28, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> GWF-D1000nv-2jf
> View attachment 15177825


Arrived today... Love this monster although huge on my punny wrist!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

zeuloa said:


> Arrived today... Love this monster although huge on my punny wrist!


Congrats @zeuloa!! :-!b-)|> Great piece, stay safe, healthy, and wear it in good health!!! |>|>|>|>


----------



## zeuloa (Jan 28, 2011)

JustAbe said:


> Congrats @zeuloa!! :-!b-)|> Great piece, stay safe, healthy, and wear it in good health!!! |>|>|>|>


Thanks! It's a beast but a tamable one @JustAbe!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Lightning Yellow



















GWF-T1030E-9JR 30th Anniversary Lightning Yellow Titanium Frogman 2013


----------



## Gouldin (Mar 22, 2011)

Just got my analogue froggy to match my other frogs. 









1st impressions so far, build quality is thankfully as good as the other frogs. Lack of features compared to the d1000 is a bit of a let down, but wears slightly nicer on the wrist to previous models. Overall, I like it. GWF-1000 is still probably my favourite I own though.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## docbrauni (Feb 12, 2018)

...my analog Froggies arrived. Say hello to your digital fellows!














































Best regards

Stefan


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

docbrauni said:


> ...my analog Froggies arrived. Say hello to your digital fellows!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection, man! I wish you hadn't posted this photo, because now I think I might have to pick up the blue A1000.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I do like a nice frogman, and as much as the new Anifrogs are great watches, the digi frogs still rule!


----------



## cowboy (Feb 11, 2006)

docbrauni said:


> ...my analog Froggies arrived. Say hello to your digital fellows!
> 
> View attachment 15353672
> 
> ...


Got one en route!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

GWF-A1000-1A2JF Analog Frogman 2020

















GWF-A1000-1A2JF & GWN-1000-2AJF


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

GWF-A1000-1A4JF Analog Frogman 06/2020









GWF-A1000-1A4JF Analog Frogman 06/2020 & GWF-T1030A-1JR 30th Anniversary Titanium Frogman 09/2012


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Just got this 35th Anniversary 8235 in and love it. Anyone make strap adapters for this? I'm finding the plastic inserts by the ends of the straps causes them to flare out more than I need.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Three of a kind!! Analog Frogs 😊


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

*DW-9902WC-2JR* W.C.C.S. (June 2000 release)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Low profile and not too much fuss My girlfriend sporting the Antarctic Frogman the other day   ️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Another red one .... on my captain sparrows wrist today










GWF 1000rd-4jf ... and one more Frogman in the pipeline for her ... ... big day ahead 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkg (Apr 18, 2006)

My two Frogs


















GWF 1000rd-4jf ... and one more Frogman in the pipeline for her ... ... big day ahead 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Wrong place


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

*GWF-T1030A-1JR (2012) / GWF-T1030E-1JR (2013) / GWF-T1000BS-1JR (2011) Titanium Frogman*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Wrong place


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

GW-225E-7JF 25th Anniversary "Glorious Gold" 05/2008


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

"Look a, all hands"


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Low profile and not too much fuss My girlfriend sporting the Antarctic Frogman the other day   ️
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My favorite color combo for any Frogman. Looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

ccoffin1333 said:


> My favorite color combo for any Frogman. Looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Happy you like it. Great colour combo all the way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason007 (Oct 21, 2019)

Got this on a trade


----------



## Retroglide (Feb 16, 2019)

Jason007 said:


> Got this on a trade
> View attachment 15425146
> View attachment 15425146


On the UK G-SHOCK website it says these have a carbon fibre insert resin band. Can the carbon fibre be seen on the new frogman?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

My 🐸 is beyond ecstatic to be here. Greetings to all!


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## AstroAtlantique (Feb 14, 2018)

Let's bring this UP!








P.S.: I must set the time on the yellow one!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

GWF-D1000MB-3JF "Master in MARINE BLUE" Frogman 04/2017 (Mod)


----------



## chewie’s dad (Nov 15, 2020)

Kabooskaroony


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## DWSURATT (Jan 16, 2021)

My new Froggy


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chewie’s dad (Nov 15, 2020)

I couldn't resist! 









I should note that band/bezel change is imminent for Froggy D. They're being mailed out of the UK on Monday. They were actually pretty difficult to track down. I had to buy used. Still can't find bezel screws.


----------



## that.gshock.life (Dec 20, 2019)

That G-SHOCK life (@that.gshock.life) • Instagram photos and videos


16K Followers, 1,033 Following, 780 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from That G-SHOCK life (@that.gshock.life)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

My GWF1000G ft. The GWFD1000NV

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Blast from the past ... 









( Not my bike, not my car )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## that.gshock.life (Dec 20, 2019)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Blast from the past ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can only imagine what it would be like to wear that watch while driving that car, and mounting that bike on a roof rack!


----------



## DWSURATT (Jan 16, 2021)

I have to go back through this thread every now and then. Love looking at all those frogs


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

CF









Royal Navy


----------



## Alfy001 (Jan 31, 2019)

kubr1ck, nice pair of frogs! That royal navy edition has really grown on me since they've been released. Like the carbon froggy too!


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Carbon


----------



## Ctaranti (May 10, 2008)

The carbon frog and the Royal Navy frog are really appealing to me. I don't currently have a frogman - how do they wear in terms of comfort and overall impression? If you could only acquire one Frogman which one would it be?


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Ctaranti (May 10, 2008)

Decision made! Fantastic looking


----------



## tman916 (Aug 14, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> CF
> View attachment 16084554
> 
> 
> ...


The carbon fiber looks amazing!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 16087399





Ctaranti said:


> Decision made! Fantastic looking


Great shots  great Froggy's 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Ctaranti said:


> Decision made! Fantastic looking


I'm sorry I didn't see your query until today. But it looks like you made the right choice. Between the two, I'd go Royal Navy. I prefer the colorway and think this Frog wears better on resin. Congrats!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> CF
> View attachment 16084554
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Frogs, Kubr1ck!! I didn't know you had picked up the carbon version. Very nice! I especially like the orange accents. (& with a diver I have incoming this week, you'll see PLENTY more orange!  ) And of course the RAF version is very nice too.

So many Frogs, so little money! ???



Guarionex said:


> Carbon


Great pic!! The c/f bezel looks so sweet on this version! I really like it.

You know G-ents, it appears I may not have posted in this thread before... ? How that's possible, I don't know. I used to own MANY Frogs, now only have two (& very happy with both). One D1000 model (the Antarctic Research edition), and this analog ICERC (& I just realized, it matches both my bike and car with its colors!):


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Lovely @Time4Playnow Great to have you around  and yeah the Antarctic Froggy is superb too. Enjoy both

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ctaranti (May 10, 2008)

kubr1ck said:


> I'm sorry I didn't see your query until today. But it looks like you made the right choice. Between the two, I'd go Royal Navy. I prefer the colorway and think this Frog wears better on resin. Congrats!


Thanks kubr1ck. I also tried on the CF Froggy and, while I liked it I, I gravitated more to the RN. It does wear really nicely. Your pics are fantastic and really capture the true character of the watches and I look forward to your posts.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Just your typical GWF-A1000.....


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

my old little frogs ?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

Frogman bouquet 💐🐸🤿


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

L&W said:


> Frogman bouquet 💐🐸🤿
> View attachment 16097927


That's the nicest "bouquet" I've ever seen!!


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

Time4Playnow said:


> That's the nicest "bouquet" I've ever seen!!


Thank you @Time4Playnow ! 🙏


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

L&W said:


> Frogman bouquet ?
> View attachment 16097927





L&W said:


> Frogman bouquet ?
> View attachment 16097927


Very cool shot Great assembly 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ctaranti (May 10, 2008)

WOW! Superb bouquet!



L&W said:


> Frogman bouquet 💐🐸🤿
> View attachment 16097927


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

Ctaranti said:


> WOW! Superb bouquet!





Deepsea_dweller said:


> Very cool shot Great assembly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you @Deepsea_dweller & @Ctaranti ! ?


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Wools (Feb 28, 2016)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16098014


Absolutely beautiful! And the Rolls Royce (Wraith or Phantom?) isn't bad either!

I've always loved the 5600 models and had no interest in the Frogman or Mudmaster but over this past few months, something has changed and I now can't stop thinking about the Master of G series.

I've just picked up a GG-B100 Mudmaster and now looking at Frogman's! Only issue is I really want the Rainbow Toad but it's sold out in the UK through Casio official. I'll hold fire till either it comes back in stock or a new range that resembles yours comes out.

Love the Frogman!


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

Wools said:


> Absolutely beautiful! And the Rolls Royce (Wraith or Phantom?) isn't bad either!
> 
> I've always loved the 5600 models and had no interest in the Frogman or Mudmaster but over this past few months, something has changed and I now can't stop thinking about the Master of G series.
> 
> ...


The rainbow toad is a limited edition of 2000 pieces. They are sold out and discontinued. If you really want it you have to check Ebay.


----------

